# Ultrasound billing for codes 76815 and 76820



## bomar (Nov 21, 2008)

Does anyone have any knowledge on billing codes 76815 and 76820 on the same day for the same patient? CPT does not give any direction. According to ACOG these codes cannot be billed together in the same day. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Susan Bomar, CPC


----------



## Happycoding (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi,
When i checked CCI it said, "CPT Codes 76815 and 76820 may be billed together". I think there is no problem if they billed together on the same day.


----------



## lavanyamohan (Nov 22, 2008)

bomar said:


> Does anyone have any knowledge on billing codes 76815 and 76820 on the same day for the same patient? CPT does not give any direction. According to ACOG these codes cannot be billed together in the same day. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Susan Bomar, CPC



Hello,
My idea - 76815 allowed
76820- though not clearly established by edits, will remain questionable; limits some payers principle- check please-


----------



## lavanyamohan (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,
for breach presentation of fetus - sometimes they reimburse velocimetry- may be you can try in such instances with a 59 modifier, supporting the medical necesssity with breach presentation dx-


----------

